# INFO: 'Internal Server Error' behoben



## Cthulhu (22. August 2005)

Hallo @all,

wir konnten den Fehler für die 500 'Internal Server Error'  lokalisieren und auch konfigurativ beseitigen. Ursache ist vermutlich ein Bug in dem von uns eingesetzten "mod_fcgid', dass die FastCGI Schnitstelle auf dem Server zur Verfügung stellt.

Wir hoffen das hiermit wieder alles ohne Fehler funktioniert.

Viele Grüsse,

Das Planet-Multiplayer Team


----------



## Rookie (22. August 2005)

also bei mir hängt er sich bei "parsen der itemdaten" auf... ansonsten gabs keine probs... d.h. aber er überträgt meine daten net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

